# Research chemical sales listings and expierence.



## GreatGunz (Feb 3, 2014)

So we have so many people asking who we use I started this thread so we can post who we use and our expierence with them , so this can be a resource thread.

Maybe make this a sticky!


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 3, 2014)

I use extreme peptides and have had great expierence with them

Used:
Igflr3
Peg mgf
Letro
Prami
Clen
T3


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've had great experience with RUI (expensive but they've never let me down quality wise) and just made an order with GWP and extreme peptides. Will report back once I start using them.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 3, 2014)

great experience so far with GreatWhite and Extreme. Only ran 2 cycles so cant say much...


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've used Iron Dragon's Liquidex in the past, definitely g2g and fast shipping.


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 3, 2014)

I use GWP exemestane and it definitely works. They also have very fast shipping and usually always have some sort of sale and coupon code discount goin on as well.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2014)

Been using stenlabs stane for a while now and good to go. Very very good prices. If I don't use them I use irondragon.


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2014)

Done GWP in the past and just re-uped with them. I will say I never got the hunger from their ghrp-6:; not like I used anyone else. 100 mcg with CJC-1295 @ 100 mcg.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 4, 2014)

I have ran RUI: stane , letro , clomid, ghrp2 , mod GF , TB 500 , & prami. Never had issue. 
GWP: stane , clomid , TB 500, t4 , T3 , have some MT 2 but haven't tried it yet. No issues seemed like stand up folks.
Purchase peptides: clomid and stane. I question the quality on the batch I had. Blood work showed e2 a lot higher than what it was with other brands at the same dose. 
Also ran a lot of southern research back in the day, but last time I looked their selection was not what it once was.


----------



## snake (Feb 4, 2014)

RustyShackelford said:


> I have ran RUI: stane , letro , clomid, ghrp2 , mod GF , TB 500 , & prami. Never had issue.
> GWP: stane , clomid , TB 500, t4 , T3 , have some MT 2 but haven't tried it yet. No issues seemed like stand up folks.
> Purchase peptides: clomid and stane. I question the quality on the batch I had. Blood work showed e2 a lot higher than what it was with other brands at the same dose.
> Also ran a lot of southern research back in the day, but last time I looked their selection was not what it once was.



You will like the GWP MT-2. I used it last summer before a cruise and it was sweet! I assume you looking for the tan? I never got any of the other "Good" sides from it. Watch the amount of sun you get on your face; it can get  disportionately tan.

How did your TB-500 work? I just got 2 cakes of them, probably not enough but it's not the cheapest thing to take a chance on.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 5, 2014)

Bump ............,..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Bump ............,..



I got both packages from GWP and extreme peptides yesterday. Ordered this past Friday and got both already so shipping time is great. Can't report back on efficacy until I cycle again which will be hopefully soon. Right now all I can say is that I'll find out whether the liquid tadalafil from GWP works or not in a few hours


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2014)

Any of u gents use manpower before he went down? If so have u been getting emails  from a few new companies? I think their names were geopeptides and another but I can't remember the name. I think this company bought manpowers email listing or some shit. Just weird getting random email from the two companies and they have the same prices as MP did for the most part.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Any of u gents use manpower before he went down? If so have u been getting emails  from a few new companies? I think their names were geopeptides and another but I can't remember the name. I think this company bought manpowers email listing or some shit. Just weird getting random email from the two companies and they have the same prices as MP did for the most part.



Never used Manpower but I'm weary of anyone emailing me unless I explicitly give them my email/permission.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Never used Manpower but I'm weary of anyone emailing me unless I explicitly give them my email/permission.


Yea exactly. 

Manpower was the shit. Had the best prices ever and always had awesome deals.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 6, 2014)

snake said:


> You will like the GWP MT-2. I used it last summer before a cruise and it was sweet! I assume you looking for the tan? I never got any of the other "Good" sides from it. Watch the amount of sun you get on your face; it can get  disportionately tan.
> 
> How did your TB-500 work? I just got 2 cakes of them, probably not enough but it's not the cheapest thing to take a chance on.



It worked great. Ran it a couple months for my elbows.


----------



## juicebox1311 (Feb 7, 2014)

They call me juicebox I'm 37 Ben lifting since 08 done couple cycles here and there. I want to start a cycle but can't find a reliable source. I ordered some gear from steroidiculous but got jacked. Any suggestions I would appreciate it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

juicebox1311 said:


> They call me juicebox I'm 37 Ben lifting since 08 done couple cycles here and there. I want to start a cycle but can't find a reliable source. I ordered some gear from steroidiculous but got jacked. Any suggestions I would appreciate it.



Welcome to UG. I'm really not trying to come off as a dick, but the fact that you bought steroids off a website called steroidiculous at age 37 is pretty damn ridiculous.

Welcome to UG. This isn't a source board.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB. 

As DieYoungStrong pointed out this isn't a source board. You're not allowed to ask for sources so please re-read the rules in case you missed anything.


----------

